# Club mergers...



## soccerDad73 (Oct 11, 2016)

Is it true that Anaheim Surf and OC Premier are going to merge?


----------



## The Kicks (Nov 28, 2016)

OCP just posted on their facebook page that they are now going to be CDA Slammers of Orange.


----------



## lancer (Nov 28, 2016)

Is OCP the same as Orange Junior Soccer Club?


----------



## Threeke (Nov 28, 2016)

Surf and Battalion have merged. Direct response to Albion Pros? 
https://www.soccernation.com/north-county-battalion-and-san-diego-surf-soccer-club-join-forces-to-move-into-the-usls-pdl/


----------



## The Kicks (Nov 28, 2016)

lancer said:


> Is OCP the same as Orange Junior Soccer Club?


I believe OJSC is their rec program and OCP is their club program.


----------



## Sparky9 (Nov 28, 2016)

The Kicks said:


> OCP just posted on their facebook page that they are now going to be CDA Slammers of Orange.


What color do you get when you mix orange with maroon?

Some Good people at ocp. great rec league.  the trick is holding onto the talent they have at ulittles and  keeping them there.  see Chelsea SC with the jusa leagues.


----------



## Chicharito (Nov 28, 2016)

Will CDA Slammers OC be playing in CSL or SCDSL?


----------



## Kicker4Life (Nov 28, 2016)

Sparky9 said:


> What color do you get when you mix orange with maroon?
> 
> Some Good people at ocp. great rec league.  the trick is holding onto the talent they have at ulittles and  keeping them there.  see Chelsea SC with the jusa leagues.


Looks like the rec program stays in place as it is, only the competitive side changes to CDA Slammer OC


----------



## Frank the Tank (Nov 28, 2016)

Chicharito said:


> Will CDA Slammers OC be playing in CSL or SCDSL?


SCDSL


----------



## Frank the Tank (Nov 28, 2016)

Sparky9 said:


> What color do you get when you mix orange with maroon?
> 
> Some Good people at ocp. great rec league.  the trick is holding onto the talent they have at ulittles and  keeping them there.  see Chelsea SC with the jusa leagues.


Chelsea and JUSA are a complete mess!  The only thing Chelsea has going for them is the fields in YL and they actually use that as a selling point.  They went from 30+ teams down to 13 and more than half the teams havent even paid their fees and Chelsea is in the red

OJSC and Slammers OC will be BIG for that area even pulling kids from Anaheim Surf, and Canyon FC


----------



## Eusebio (Nov 28, 2016)

Threeke said:


> Surf and Battalion have merged. Direct response to Albion Pros?
> https://www.soccernation.com/north-county-battalion-and-san-diego-surf-soccer-club-join-forces-to-move-into-the-usls-pdl/


Seems so, but Albion Pros are in the NPSL and this new "Surf Pros" will be moving into PDL, so they actually won't be playing each other anymore. I think that's too bad, cross-town rivalries are some of the best ways to generate excitement and exposure. If you go to England, so many of the clubs are only a few miles away from each other, so you literally have neighborhood rivalries with some of the biggest matches.

Neither Albion Pros or Surf are going to get MLS status anytime soon. Even USL is starting to look like a longer shot because USL is pushing for 2nd division status, which demands higher requirements from team owners. Practically speaking, Surf/Albion will be occupying 4th division leagues for the next several years (assuming they don't fold). If they have any ambitions of actually having enduring semi-pro teams, then they really need to pump and promote local rivalries. Fragmenting the few San Diego teams into multiple 4th division leagues does none of them any good. Which Surf Pro home game do you think will have more attendance? A heated home game against Albion Pros or some random Ventura county team that no one has heard of.

Either way, Surf Pros will have a tough act to follow. Albion Pros pretty much had the perfect first year season for a NPSL team. They got decent attendance, won the league, progressed far in the playoffs, and got some local media attention. If they can put together a couple more seasons like this, they may have something that's enduring. It'll be interesting how strong the Surf families get behind their own semi-pro team. I always got the vibe that most Surf families were more "college" focused than "pro" focused in regards to soccer. But Surf excels at event planning, so we'll see how it comes together.


----------



## Sparky9 (Nov 28, 2016)

Frank the Tank said:


> Chelsea and JUSA are a complete mess!  The only thing Chelsea has going for them is the fields in YL and they actually use that as a selling point.  They went from 30+ teams down to 13 and more than half the teams havent even paid their fees and Chelsea is in the red
> 
> OJSC and Slammers OC will be BIG for that area even pulling kids from Anaheim Surf, and Canyon FC


My older daughter played there for Memo a few years and really enjoyed her time there.  solid infrastructure, good relationship with the city, and well- organized.  always felt they had the building blocks to make a bigger impact.


----------



## RedHawk (Nov 28, 2016)

Frank the Tank said:


> Chelsea and JUSA are a complete mess!  The only thing Chelsea has going for them is the fields in YL and they actually use that as a selling point.  They went from 30+ teams down to 13 and more than half the teams havent even paid their fees and Chelsea is in the red
> 
> OJSC and Slammers OC will be BIG for that area even pulling kids from Anaheim Surf, and Canyon FC


So OC premier changes its name and now it's going to be a big draw?  Doubt it


----------



## timbuck (Nov 28, 2016)

RedHawk said:


> So OC premier changes its name and now it's going to be a big draw?  Doubt it


You must be new here.  That happens all the time and it's a big draw. 
I have a feeling LA Galaxy OC is going to have a pretty big turnout this year.  Especially compared to whatever their numbers were when they were Irvine Slammers.


----------



## RedHawk (Nov 28, 2016)

timbuck said:


> You must be new here.  That happens all the time and it's a big draw.
> I have a feeling LA Galaxy OC is going to have a pretty big turnout this year.  Especially compared to whatever their numbers were when they were Irvine Slammers.


That's funny Timbuck.  I'm not really that new here but would love to hear your expert opinion where my 08' dd should play next year


----------



## timbuck (Nov 28, 2016)

My expert opinion would be to look for the following:
1.  Practices close to home 
2.  Good kids and families that you want to spend your weekends with. 
3.  A coach who is good with kids that age. 
4.  A team where she and the rest of her teammates get lots of playing time. 
5.  And of course-  somewhere with cool uniforms and a sweet backpack.


----------



## tabletop (Nov 28, 2016)

RedHawk said:


> That's funny Timbuck.  I'm not really that new here but would love to hear your expert opinion where my 08' dd should play next year





timbuck said:


> My expert opinion would be to look for the following:
> 1.  Practices close to home
> 2.  Good kids and families that you want to spend your weekends with.
> 3.  A coach who is good with kids that age.
> ...


I have a hunch that RedHawk wasn't sincerely seeking your input.


----------



## MWN (Nov 28, 2016)

tabletop said:


> I have a hunch that RedHawk wasn't sincerely seeking your input.


Cool backpacks should be higher on the list and it should come in xxl for the GKs.  Regardless, the advice was good and expertly.


----------



## pewpew (Nov 28, 2016)

MWN said:


> Cool backpacks should be higher on the list and it should come in xxl for the GKs.  Regardless, the advice was good and expertly.


This^^^^^
My dd is an 03 and we recently moved her into a duffle bag instead with all the gk gear she lugs around with her.


----------



## zebrafish (Nov 29, 2016)

MWN said:


> Cool backpacks should be higher on the list and it should come in xxl for the GKs.  Regardless, the advice was good and expertly.


I think I'd like to develop a soccer backpack with a giant velcro patch on the back, so every time my kid's club changes it's affiliation I can just peel the label off the backpack and put another one on there........


----------



## MWN (Nov 29, 2016)

zebrafish said:


> I think I'd like to develop a soccer backpack with a giant velcro patch on the back, so every time my kid's club changes it's affiliation I can just peel the label off the backpack and put another one on there........


... and maybe some sort of high tech color shifting technology to take the blue backpack to a red one.  Since we are high jacking this thread and having some fun ... how about a device in the backpack that sends an alert to the player/parents when (1) that half eaten bar and/or banana peel is starting to grow legs; (2) the number of partially consumed water bottles has exceeded 4; the home and away kit are missing (including the mysterious ... "how the hell did you manage to only put 1 sock in the bag?" phenomena)


----------



## timbuck (Nov 29, 2016)

I assume you've seen this video:


----------



## GunninGopher (Nov 29, 2016)

MWN said:


> ... and maybe some sort of high tech color shifting technology to take the blue backpack to a red one.  Since we are high jacking this thread and having some fun ... how about a device in the backpack that sends an alert to the player/parents when (1) that half eaten bar and/or banana peel is starting to grow legs; (2) the number of partially consumed water bottles has exceeded 4; the home and away kit are missing (including the mysterious ... "how the hell did you manage to only put 1 sock in the bag?" phenomena)


And some sort of warning device when the backpack gets a certain distance away from shin guards, cleats and a ball!!

The sock comment is spot on. We buy probably 3 pair a season. She can't blame it all on the dog.


----------



## bababooey (Nov 29, 2016)

Are we that far away from clubs offering free backpacks to their players that have tracking devices so the current club can see where the players are trying out? It's that time of the year.


----------



## espola (Nov 29, 2016)

GunninGopher said:


> And some sort of warning device when the backpack gets a certain distance away from shin guards, cleats and a ball!!
> 
> The sock comment is spot on. We buy probably 3 pair a season. She can't blame it all on the dog.


When I was a team manager, I learned to have a couple of pairs of socks, both colors, in the equipment bag.  For sale, at "cost".

When my son was U10, he informed me as he was changing in the back seat almost at the end of a 20-mile ride that he had forgotten his cleats.  I was too soft to say "play in what you brought", so we pulled into a convenient sporting goods store and got the cheapest pair that fit him.  I kept them in my soccer game bag until all my kids' teammates were too big to fit them.


----------



## onewaynerooney (Dec 1, 2016)

Does CDA stand for California Development Academy or something else?


----------



## Kicker4Life (Dec 2, 2016)

onewaynerooney said:


> Does CDA stand for California Development Academy or something else?


Pretty sure it's either Cerritos Development Academy or Camargo Development Academy.


----------



## bababooey (Dec 2, 2016)

Kicker4Life said:


> Pretty sure it's either Cerritos Development Academy or Camargo Development Academy.


I believe it stands for California Developmental Academy, but Camargo Development Academy seems much more appropriate.


----------



## Coach_JimmyZ (Dec 2, 2016)

http://goalnation.com/la-galaxy-orange-country/

LAGOC begins Jan 1st, but Irvine Slammers will still exist. So maybe not all current Irvine teams will be making the move . . .


----------



## Deadpoolscores! (Dec 4, 2016)

bababooey said:


> I believe it stands for California Developmental Academy, but Camargo Development Academy seems much more appropriate.


Last time I heard from a original Slammers parent was "Can't Develop Anything" hence the reason that the original Slammers wanted people to know how to distinguish them from CDA Slammers. My only reaction was "OUCH" is there some type friction there?


----------

